# Data entry



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

Does anyone do work from home data entry with a company they like? I searched online, and found tons of options. But I'm afraid of scams. Some require fees, others don't. Just looking for something I can do while at home with DS during the day. I type ~70WPM, and my data entry is pretty quick, too. I enjoy creating/organizing spreadsheets (Excel rocks!!), and am OCD/anal retentive when it comes to organization and planning. Please let me know of your experiences. Thanks!


----------

